# Anyone going out this weekend?



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

I will be lookin' for rock Sat and Sun. Upper Bay. I'll be on 16 and 68 (always seems to be some good chatter on 68). I think its the Tidal Fish peeps. Hail Cast -n- Blast if you guys are out.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

I'll be up there both days. Got a tip from a brother "PEEP" on where some trout are hiding.

Catman.


----------



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

*Weather*

Weather looks pretty nice. Maybe I will see you out. I'll just look for the boat pulling up all the trout.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Sat. I'll be jigging Love Point for trout. High Tide is 11:58PM so I'll be there from 11:30AM - 3:00 PM. Look for birds sittin' on the water and you'll find the trout right on the bottom. Pink Stingsilvers and Pink Trout Bombs are the ticket. If the birds are working the surface you've got put up with the rock and blues to get your jig under them - sometimes impossible. I made up 12 bombs w/ teasers (6 2oz & 6 4oz)that I want to try. Hope to see you out there. Monitor 68 and go by Slipsinker on the water.

Catman.
25' Pro Line WA - Bowley's Middle River


----------



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

Thanks for the tips! Whats a "trout bomb"? I will keep one of my radios on 68. Forecast still looks great.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Old Bay...Glad to help a fellow boater out. Trout bombs are nothing more than an in-line sinker with a hook attached at one end via a split ring. The sinkers are painted various colors with a clear coat at the end. Pink and white are the hot colors so I've made them up white on pink and pink on white. I like the 2oz and 4oz and I dress the hook with some bucktail material in pink and white. Looks pretty cool and will catch rock and blues but is absolutely deadly on trout. Don't use a treble hook. I'm using a 3/0 long shank stinger hook which gives me enough shank to tie on the goodies. They cost me about a buck each to make. If I see you out there Sat I'll give you some to try.


----------



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

Wow, that sounds simple enough for even me. A painted sinker with a dressed hook on it. 

I am glad you did well this weekend. I caught nothing. Had a great time cruisin around with some friends. Sunday morning was Stellar. The bay was glass early.


----------

